# 2012 Photo Contest Winners Gallery



## Rob's GRs

*January 2012*

*Theme:* *"Weirdest Sleeping Position"*

*Enzos_Mom:*


----------



## Rob's GRs

*February 2012*

*Theme: "Me & My Best Friend"*

*dmsl*


----------



## Rob's GRs

*March 2012*

*Theme: "Leaping Into The Leap Year"*

*Ljilly28 *


----------



## Rob's GRs

*April 2012*

*Theme: "You Dirty Dog!"*

*Elly*


----------



## Rob's GRs

*May 2012*

*Theme: "Golden Olympics"*

*Discoverer*


----------



## Rob's GRs

*June 2012*

*Theme: "Goldens & Children"*

*Goldhaven *


----------



## tobysmommy

*July 2012

**Theme: "Patriotic Pups"*
* 
photomel









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*August 2012

Theme: "Goldens on Vacation"

Claire's Friend









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*September 2012

Theme: "Favourite Photo Show & Tell"

Laurie









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*October 2012

Theme: "Happy Birthday!"

Jamm









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*November 2012

Theme: "Fetch!"

General V









*


----------



## tobysmommy

*December 2012

Theme: "May to December"

Finn's Fan









*


----------

